# Fluval aquasky strong enough?



## abutterell (15 Feb 2017)

Hi, 
I've kept fish for years but this real plants lark is new to me, but the bugs bitten hard!
I'm after some advice about the LED 16w aquasky light unit i have. Is this enough light for a low to medium intensity setup? It came with the tank as a free extra so it's what I'm stuck with. 
My tank is a Aquaoak medium cube (155l) from Maidenhead aquatics and is 60cm in depth. I know there's calculators to find out the WPG of normal tubes but from what I've read that doesn't apply to Led's? 
It would just be beginner plants with liquid carbon + EI dosing until I can get some money together for a co2 kit. 

Thanks in advance 
Alex


----------



## Henry (15 Feb 2017)

I wouldn't worry about light levels. The plants will grow, albeit slower. You'll probably have less algae to battle too.


----------



## abutterell (16 Feb 2017)

OK thanks 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

